
Quasicrystals Are Nature’s Impossible Matter - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/quasicrystals-are-natures-impossible-matter
======
selimthegrim
Not a single word about Paul Steinhardt?

[http://www.alumni.caltech.edu/paul-
steinhardt/](http://www.alumni.caltech.edu/paul-steinhardt/)

